# Fake Bindings??



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Fake bindings? Really? Bindings aren't made out of gold and diamonds... they're mostly plastic and aluminium/steel. The cost to make a "fake" would rival making a real one.

The only thing you should be worried about is that they are actually 2011 Burton Cartels and not old Cartels or some other Burton binding. If you know what they look like, there is no way you can get ripped off.

and BTW, are they used? Here's some for $160 new Burton Men's Cartel Binding (2011) - Sport Chalet


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Seeing as a binding mold costs 100,000 bucks I doubt you'll ever find a 'fake' binding.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

zitsross said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm meeting with a guy that is selling me 2011 burton cartel bindings for 170....Now have people come across fake bindings before or heard of anything like this and if so whats the best way I could go about making sure these products are actually legit?
> ...


The only thing you'll find is misrepresentation of years and model types. As long as you know what they look like, it won't be a fake. 

... so yeah, what the two above me said.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

Cartel Binding | Burton Snowboards

if its not one of these or these (est's) ---> Cartel EST Binding | Burton Snowboards then its not 2011 and you shouldn't be payin $170


----------

